# ما هي مراحل والأجهزة الموجودة في مصفاة تكرير النفط



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 أغسطس 2009)

أخوتي الأعزاء
لدي سؤال عاجل وضروري جداً
ما هي المراحل و الأقسام الأجهزة الموجودة في مصفاة تكرير النفط
وبالتفصيل لو أمكن


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 أغسطس 2009)

*منور معانا أخي غسان في قسم الهندسة الكيميائية ...*

السلام عليكم أخي غسان:
مصفاة التكرير تتكون من وحدات صناعية لكل مادة وعمليات محددة تكون لديها مخطط لكي تعطى مواصفات للزيوت أو المشتقات النفطيةوسوف أعطيك نبذة عن وحدة الـ catalytic hydrocracking كمثال :
وتعني معناها catalytic cracking + hydrotreating والغرض من هذه الوحدة هو تحويل المواد النفطية الثقيلة سواء مقطرات أو متبقيات نفطية إلى منتجات خفيفة ومتوسطة ذات محتوى شوائب واطيء ومشبعة وتحت ظروف زمنية وحرارية معينة وبوجود الهيدروجين وأستخدام عامل مساعد .
وفي المرفقات يوجد المخطط التصميمي للوحدة وأي شيء أنا حاضر وكل أعضاء قسم الهندسة الكيميائية موجودين للمساعدة ووفقك الله ...


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 أغسطس 2009)

وعليكم السلام أخي مهندس المحبة:
مشكور على سرعة التلبية
ما أريده هو الأقسام الرئيسية لمصفاة تكرير البترول بشكل عام
حيث أنوي عمل بحث عن مصفاة بترول والمخاطر الفيزيائية ( ضجيج - حرارة - ...) الموجودة في كل قسم وكيفية تلافي هذه المخاطر
وعن طرق التحكم والسيطرة
مع شكري وتقديري


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 أغسطس 2009)

سهلة أخي غسان وإن شاء الله أرتب أفكاري وأتأكد منها لكي أجمعها لك وبالتوفيق ...


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور مقدماً
أخي مهندس المحبة


----------



## shouqi (16 أغسطس 2009)

اخي غسان السلام عليكم الاقسام الرئيسيه بالمصفاة هيه قسم الزيوت الخفيفه وقسم الدهون وقسم الطاقه وقسم الصيانه وقسم الصيانه يشمل كل من الشعب التاليه(شعبة الكهرباء و المضخات والا الات الدقيقه والريكريه )هذه الاقسام مرتبطه بالعمليه الانتاجيه مباشرتاً


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (16 أغسطس 2009)

_السلام عليكم _
_اخي يقسم المصفى اربع هيئات وهي هيئه الانتاج ويقسم الى قسم مصافي الزيوت البخفيفه وتنتج البنزين والغازوالمذيبات الحفيفه والكيروسين الكازاويل وقسم مصافي الدهون وينتج المقطرات الثقيله والاسفلتوالدهون الانتاجيه ._
_هيئه البحوث والسيطره النوعيه وتضم جمييع نظم السيطره والتعيير والتقييم على المنتجات النفطيه كافه._
_الهيئه الفنيه وتضم قسم انتاج الطاقه والمخازن وجميع الخدمات المساندةللانتاج ._
_هيئه الصيانه وتضم جميع انواع الصيانه من مضخات وكهرباء والالالت دقيقه وغيرها ._
_الهيئه الاداريه وتضم اداريات المصفى والحسابات وحسابات الانتاجوغيرها_
_ودمتم سالمين_


----------



## الزبيدي الثاني (20 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انا ايضا اسال 
كيف يتكثف المنتوج داخل برج التقطير وهل يدخل الماء الى برج التقطير للتبريد
ماهي وظيفة الهواء المضغوط 
برج التقطير من الداخل ماذا يوجد داخله
اريد رسم توضيحي لمصفاة النفط الاسود المعاد موضحة التوصيلات الانابيب من اين تاتي واين تمر اي بمعنى مراحل مرور النفط من البداية الى النهاية وكيفية توصيلات الانابيب بالنسبة لمنظومات التبريد والهواء المضغوط وصمامات الامان اين توضع والمضخات كذلك 
وجزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (20 يناير 2012)

*refining*

السلام عليكم
مرفق ملف توضيحي للمنتجات النفطية حيث ينتقل كل مادة الى وحدة خاصة بها وما يتبقى في برج التقطير يتحول الى وحدات التحطيم الحراري مع المواد المساعدة .


----------



## الزبيدي الثاني (20 يناير 2012)

بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## علي الدبس (11 مايو 2016)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور..................جزاااااااك الله خيرررررررررررررررر


----------

